# HELP! bluetooth mouse STOPPED working!!



## z_dlanor (Jul 13, 2010)

hey everyone, i bought a microsoft bluetooth notebook mouse 5000 just a couple of months ago. it worked perfectly fine for a while. but just recently, the device just stops working out of nowhere for some reason. Whenever this happens, i simply restart the device, go to control panel, add the device while clicking the discovering button on the mouse, the computer detects it, and everything works out fine again. This happened quite a number of times where I had to keep restarting it, UNTIL TODAY. i came back from school, i turned it on and it turns out that my mouse wasnt working! i tried to restart it again like I always do in the control panel. I clicked the discover button on the mouse, but my computer doesnt detect it! i kept trying and trying. it wont work! how could it just stop working out of nowhere. pleasehelp

i tend to leave the mouse on, i alway forget to turn it off when im not using it.
could this be the reason why it stopped working?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Closing duplicate, please reply here:

http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/951513-help-bluetooth-mouse-stopped-working.html

Also, please don't swear in the forums, I've edited out for you on both threads.

eddie


----------

